# Customs Brokers



## sam wilks (May 3, 2009)

Do you have to have a customs broker to bring a puppy into the country or is it something you can do yourself? I would like to save the money if possible and as far as I understand they just fill out a few forms.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Barthco, it makes it a lot easier cause you dont have to do custom clearance yourself. Usually they clear it immediatly, haven't paid it myself of course but for 100 bucks orso you save yourself a lot of headaches..


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

don't know what countries for exporting and importing you are referring to Sam, but the short answer is probably no
... unless you got money and just want someone to do it for you 

all you have to know is the canine export and import custom requirements on both ends and make sure the dog has the necessary paperwork to clear without adding extra quarantine restrictions that can be costly...but it's no biggy actually ... mostly self research online backed up to confirm with a few phone calls to "humans"  

i could tell you how to import dogs from japan to the states and vice versa ... done that a lot, but probably not what you are thinking about

but i would assume most all major countries have their animal customs regulations and requirements online these days and it shouldn't be too hard to track down

also depends a lot on whether you are going from a rabies free country to one that is NOT rabies free, and vice versa .. regs are different
example :
japan is restrictive on documentation of rabies vaccinations and it has made it almost impossible to import a young pup in here :-((((((

and fwiw, also depends on the time of year ... many airlines have restrictions on shipping live animals during certain seasons


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> Barthco, it makes it a lot easier cause you dont have to do custom clearance yourself. Usually they clear it immediatly, haven't paid it myself of course but for 100 bucks orso you save yourself a lot of headaches..


As a licensed Customs Broker, I can full heartedly agree with that statement. Sure you can do it yourself but IMO it's a worthwhile investment of your resources to have someone else do it.


----------



## Sue DiCero (Sep 2, 2006)

We always use a customs broker. That way, all is correct and complete. No hassle.


----------



## sam wilks (May 3, 2009)

ok thanks guys!


----------



## Steve Estrada (Mar 6, 2011)

I guess I'm odd man out on this as I haven't used a broker & had no problems. It depends on how many dogs you import annually. You're limited & I only say they are for companions. You may want to have health documentation fax'd ahead to be expedient. What is port of entry? Feel free to PM


----------

